# Slideshow program



## hackbackwards (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello there.

I realize this may, on the surface, seem to be a simple request, but I have yet to find any program which meets my requirements.

I am looking for a program which can create a slideshow of over 10700 pictures, almost 5gB total. Many of these pictures are animated gifs, and I would like these to animate during the slideshow. I would also like to have to option to show the pictures in a random order.

Welcome, but not required features, would be the ability to have the images be automatically resized to fit my screen, and to have custom music play along with the slideshow, also in a random order.

These seem like simple requests, but every program I have tried has either crashed when trying to build the show, will not play gifs, will not randomize, will not play for more than five minutes, or a host of other problems. I have found no program which does what I want and/or doesn't somehow **** up.

Also, I realize this is primarily a tech support forum, and this isn't so much a "support" question as a "software request" question, but I've exhausted my public searching options, and I thought I may as well come to some people who actually know what they're talking about.

So, any help would be greatly appreciated.

(Also, if I've put this in the wrong section please let me know)

Thank you!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You've probably already thought of THIS.


----------



## hackbackwards (Oct 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, I do not have an iPad, nor do I plan on getting one.

My current setup has my computer as the entertainment center for my apartment. I have three monitors, with the third duplicated on my flatscreen TV (and on other screens around the apartment), and sound wired through the surround sound system in the living room. I have no Apple products in my apartment, so anything involving hardware from Apple is not something I can do, unfortunately.

Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Have you looked at QuickTime Pro for Windows? (The free version can't do much). We use it for creating movies out of captured Webcam shots. It's very reliable, can be set to loop, add music, etc. We create DVD's of time lapse shots but they are copyrighted and sold so I can't show you a link to an example.


----------



## hackbackwards (Oct 20, 2005)

Hm, I had not. Getting it now. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------

